# coffeehit group head temperature and pressure portafilter - thermofilter



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Any one out there have any experience with the coffeehit group head temperature and pressure portafilter? £100 on coffeehit at the moment. http://coffeehit.co.uk/group-head-temperature-and-pressure-portafilter


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had that thermometer for cooking and it was slow as a week in the jail


----------

